# [SOLVED] pomoc z iptables

## Bialy

Mam skrypt iptables. Dowalilem tam kilka linijek (eksperymentalnych) i siec mi sie wysypala (z bramy jest ok, po sieci lokalnej ok, ale nie dziala mi wyjscie z wewnetrznej sieci do zewnetrznej).

Usunalem trefne linijki ale dalej to samo. Rekompilacja iptables nie pomogla.

Dzialam tylko przez proxy.

Ktos sie kiedys z tym spotkal?Last edited by Bialy on Mon Sep 17, 2007 8:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bartmarian

w mojej krysztalowej kuli nie widac jakie masz regolki obecnie, nie widac

tez co dodales i co usunales

----------

## cinek810

no trudno powiedziec...

pozatym temat nie regulaminowy ;)

----------

## Bialy

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> w mojej krysztalowej kuli nie widac jakie masz regolki obecnie, nie widac
> 
> tez co dodales i co usunales

 

Zostawilem to co mialem wczesniej. Sprawdzone pod wzgledem merytorycznym oraz ortograficznym. Problem mam ten ze tylko dziala mi wyjscie na port 80 poprzez proxy.

Tłumaczy mi także zapytania dns.

PS. 

Wczesniej dzialalo mi bez problemu.

----------

## Bialy

Z moich obserwacji wychodzi na to, ze nie dziala tylko forward'owanie

Do przekazywania paczek sluzy mi:

```
iptables -I FORWARD -i ${LAN} -d 192.168.1.0/24 -j DROP

iptables -A FORWARD -i ${LAN} -s 192.168.1.0/24 -j ACCEPT

iptables -A FORWARD -i ${WAN} -d 192.168.1.0/24 -j ACCEPT

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ${WAN} -j MASQUERADE

```

----------

## Bialy

Po skopiowaniu tego co tu jest

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/home-router-howto.xml

oraz odpowiednim przerobieniu, nadal to samo. Nie wiem gdzie kryje sie blad   :Mad: 

----------

## mutifo

hmm, 

a przeczysc najpierw wszystko na poczatku:

```
iptables -F

iptables -F -t nat

iptables -X -t nat

iptables -F -t filter

iptables -X -t filter
```

----------

## Bialy

Pewnie, ze tak  :Exclamation:  To juz dawno temu sprawdzilem.

Dla pewności dolozylem -L.

Wymienilem teraz jaderko i dalej nic.

----------

## mutifo

a co mowi:

```
cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
```

----------

## Bialy

Tak jak powinno czyli 1.

----------

## keddie

a mógłbyś pokazać całego firewalla?

```
iptables -nvL

iptables -nvL -t nat
```

----------

## Bialy

```
Chain INPUT (policy DROP 2094 packets, 284K bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

 1258  320K ACCEPT     all  --  lo     *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

 197K  107M ACCEPT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

   16   976 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

  133  8724 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:53

    1    40 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:21

   13   788 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:22

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:53

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:80

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  eth0   *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:3632

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:7777

  842 43784 ACCEPT     tcp  --  eth0   *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:8080

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  ath0   *       89.200.152.8         0.0.0.0/0

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP 0 packets, 0 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

    0     0 DROP       all  --  eth0   *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24

    0     0 ACCEPT     all  --  lo     *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

  897 51085 ACCEPT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

 4147  236K ACCEPT     all  --  eth0   *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0

    0     0 ACCEPT     all  --  ath0   *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 232K packets, 216M bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source 
```

```
Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT 3087K packets, 248M bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

  292 16380 DNAT       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:80 to:192.168.1.254:8080

Chain POSTROUTING (policy ACCEPT 15391 packets, 2699K bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

 3543  203K MASQUERADE  all  --  *      ath0    0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 123K packets, 10M bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
```

----------

## Bialy

[SOLVED]

----------

